# How do I heat up a wheat bag without a microwave



## amcec33 (Jul 30, 2011)

Our microwave has now gone and the only thing I'm not sure how to do on the stove is to heat up a wheat bag. Can anyone help with that?

Thanks


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to know also. Most of my doula clients have a micro so not an issue. Maybe in oven with a bowl of water beside it to avoid scorching?

Ease exhaust any typos, set from my itouch.


----------



## MorgnsGrl (Dec 14, 2001)

Maybe try heating up a heavy pot with a lid (not to a super high temp) and then put a dish towel in the bottom of it, wheat bag on top of the towel, then the lid on?


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

I saw a similar thread somewhere where a doula uses her crockpot to keep her rice bags warm for clients.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

The bag I bought came with instructions for heating it in a conventional oven. I think you wrap it in aluminum foil and put it in at a low temp.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Amy~*
> 
> The bag I bought came with instructions for heating it in a conventional oven. I think you wrap it in aluminum foil and put it in at a low temp.


Yeah that. It still starts smelling a little toasted though! I gave up, and moved on to a hot water bottle. The crockpot is a particular stroke of genius though - must try that!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

How about a double boiler? Boil some water, put a clean, dry bowl over the water and then put the bag in the dry bowl. Cover and let it heat.


----------

